# Snowbear plow? Good or no good?



## rugbyjjb (Nov 9, 2006)

So i have been looking around alot for a plow to fit my 89 jeep cherokee. I cant seem to find many that will have a direct fit onto my truck. I started looking around at snowbear plows this morning and came across a complete set up for around 1600.00 after tax. The model number is sb200 personal snow plow. Does anyone know about these plows and would you recomend them? I am looking to use this plow on residential drive ways only. However i will be doing about 25 drive ways so i cant have a bad plow. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sno-Way offers a plow for your Cherokee. Either the ST or MT models would be acceptable applications. Both would include our patented hydraulic down pressure system which is great for backdragging drives. To learn more visit our factory website at http://www.snoway.com .

There currently is a promo running on these models through http://www.plowsunlimited.com .

A 5 year structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic warranty is included in your purchase price.

Happy Holidays,


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

If you can live with manual angle the Snowbear is a good match for strictly residential work and won't be too hard on your unibody jeep. You may want to go with larger models snowbears, ie the winterwolf or ProShovel versions.


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

If you are thinking about the snowbear and its durability.....it's built to plow snow. You have to be reasonable though. I have had one for 7 years and I am extremely happy with it. It does a great job plowing forward. Backdragging could use some help but you can work around it. I have replaced the winch with one from Harbor Freight. Costs $50 and if you get the ext warranty you can return it for a new one no questions asked. I just plowed the Feb Storm in Hamburg NY with it and it did fine. Although they recommend you use it within reason I have personally plowed at least a foot of snow with it and had no problems. I only wish it had down pressure. But for the price it beats a shovel or a snow blower hands down.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

I heartily agree. For the small investment, if you take it easy, you will get a lot of return.

As long as my old '92 keeps chuggin, the Snowbear Flexblade will always be a part of it.

It even became sweeter when I added a series of relays and put a switch on the dashboard to raise and lower it, completely eliminating the need for that big ugly switch that came with it. (More details about that if you search "big ugly switch".)

As far as the manual left/straight/right, no problem once you get used to the particular area you're plowing. 

So, as John Arbuckle used to say... 'you get what you pay for'


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

If you are gonna be doing work outside of your own drive with this plow, get a real snowplow that has power lift and power angle, beleive me, you will appreciate it in the end. There are numerous plows that fit your Jeep. Sno-Way is a good light weight plow, Meyer makes one for your jeep, as do the others. Click on the manufacturers on the top of this site and you can very easily find a plow to match your rig. Your jeep can definatly handle much more than a snowteddy bear. One of the others may cost a little more, but it would be worth it in the long run. You get good warranty service, plus good heavy-duty materials to git 'r' done right. And you need to find a dealer in your area and see which plows they carry. That should also be part of the decision. You need somewhere close to provide service to your equipment, should it break


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

I heartily agree! Looked into the Meyer/Western small poly setups, but they will have to wait till after I get my new garage bult. Can't interfere with the budget quite yet, and possibly put off building for another year. At this juncture, a nice 24X32 heated shop/garage is number one priority.

Hopefully, the teddy bear will see me through till I ever decide to upgrade. With the winter our part of Maine has been having this year, it's doing fine.

Now if I lived in Oswego - I might be looking for a powered blower to go on the Cherokee! But I don't so I won't.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes indeed, the Snobear is fine for personal use. I am happy with mine for the price. If I had a larger budget at this time I would most likely have gone with a Snoway, but at over a thousand dollars more decided to go with the Snobear. After mounting it on the cherokee I can say one thing, if I had bought any heavier of a plow I would have definately had to buy new front springs. Even under the weight of my 300 lb. plow the front end dive under braking is enough for the tires (235s) to scrape the wheel well. Just one more added expense to buying a "real plow". The power angle would have been nice, but for doing my own drive I can easily get it done only getting out of the truck twice.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Well I started with a snobear on a 2wd ford truck it did ok I guess.I still say it will trip on a dog turd but everyone else says I am crazy.So ow well.Spend the extra money get you a Sno way with down pressure it will last you alot longer than a snobear I guarantee it.There are plunty of companies out there that will work on a Snoway and there are people here that you can ask questions about the snoway if you ever have problems.When I think snow plows I got to the plow shop.You can get a snobear at Lowes or home depot.When I think home depot or lowes I think about buying lumber,screws not a snow plow.What i mean is buy a plow that is going to last and someone will be there to support you.When I want to buy a new truck I am not going to buy it at a grocery store.


RCGM
Brad

.


----------

